# pkg_add and ports



## killwin (May 8, 2010)

Hello,

How to configure pkg_add to install same versions as ports ?

Because i want to mix pkg_add and install ports without warnings or errors like "bidule-3.0.1 is installed but this version need bidule-3.1.3"

Thanks


----------



## sverreh (May 8, 2010)

I don't think that is possible, because packages are usually a little time behind ports.
What you can do is to change your PACKAGESITE environment variable to stable or current. For instance, I use:


```
PACKAGESITE=ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8-stable/Latest/
```

This gives you the newest packages for the stable version. You could try current too, but that is not recommended!


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 8, 2010)

Note: when using PACKAGEROOT or PACKAGESITE, please use a *local mirror* (usually ftp.<countrycode>.freebsd.org, e.g. ftp.fr.freebsd.org), or you may experience very slow (or failing) downloads.


----------



## killwin (May 9, 2010)

*thanks*

Thanks for this variables. I will put it now.


----------

